# Fish Finder Question



## kingtrukr (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got an old Hummingbird TX 400 basically used as a depth finder. It's actually a fairly decent older fish finder but I've run into a problem. I get some kind of weird signal, only in Lake Erie, where it reads the bottom as being twice as deep as it actually is. In other words, I'm in 20 feet of water and the fish finder reads 40 feet. It shows debris, fish and weeds in the area where the actual bottom is but it just can't seem to recognize it as the bottom. I've messed with all of the adjustments without solving the problem. Again, this only happens in Lake Erie where I'd think I'd get a rock hard signal. On plane, trolling, anchored, it doesn't matter. It can happen at any depth but is more frequent in shallower water. Any thoughts other than the obvious pitch it and buy a Lowrance?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Reset it to factory settings.


----------

